# BNSF playing in the snow



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

from another forum i frequent, go to post 43


NIMT.COM said:


> Cabledawg,
> Nope your doing it right. It's just the same with this forum you can't see pic's unless you logged on!
> kursplat, Repost the pics on here.


sorry, forgot all about that


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Its telling me I need to be logged into see the pics. 

Maybe I'm doing it wrong


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Cabledawg,
Nope your doing it right. It's just the same with this forum you can't see pic's unless you logged on!
kursplat, Repost the pics on here.


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

That's the only way to move some snow. 

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

You bet. Nice shots from the train crews perspective and that one heck of a snow blower. Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Here's a snow blower.


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

I want one of those for my driveway! I could send all my snow over into my annoying neighbor's yard 
-Art


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, I could send it well into the woods, but my neighbor's driveway would be a reach, it's about 1/4 mile away.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

That's another good one. SO where does the snow go when the plow goes under the bridge? The first plow video showed what I think was a Russell plow right? So what is the second one called? Pete


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Yeah ... I'm not so sure I would want to be standing on the bridge overpass when that thing came barrelling through!


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

I don't think I would want to be anywhere near any of those things. It looks like the visibility for the engineer is about nil.....just keep blowing the horn and hope nothing gets in the way. /) /) 
-Art


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Engineers don't drive trains anyway. They just start and stop them. The tracks take the train wherever they go. Takes a mile and a half to stop one anyway so what's the problem? Just go. Pete


----------



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

that snows not lookin' so bad now it's almost august :laugh:


----------

